# Winnebago Indian engine and parts donor



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I got a Winnie for parts. The mileage is high but the cost was low. The engine is a Dodge 413 V8 with 90K miles. The trans is the very reliable 727. This RV has been parked since 2001 with several broken windows and the roof vents are gone. The interior has been very wet. The wheels are the old style 5 studs with 8 inch spacing. Most of the appliances are junk. I removed the dash, steering wheel, toilet and the converter. All the wood is rotten and most metal parts are rusted. The small Holley looks OK to rebuild. Tomorrow hopefully the engine and trans will be removed. The work is being done out in a field with a small gen set. Gonna roll the RV on it's side with a backhoe. This RV has a big Spicer 70 rear axle, ratio unknown now. Pics are coming... Frank


----------

